# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Born To Run, the book

## JEK

Screen Shot 2016-09-12 at 9.19.16 AM.jpg

----------


## stbartshopper

We assume you have purchased it and have read it given your review?

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I have mine pre-ordered.  I was sold when I read the first line of the forward:

_I come from a boardwalk town where almost everything is tinged with a bit of fraud. So am I._


Saw him 2 weeks ago.  Amazing show.  3 hours 45 mins, with no breaks.  Not bad for a guy who will be 67 in a few days.

----------


## JEK

September 27th release

----------


## MIke R

Ironically I will  be in Asbury Park the day the book is released - for my daughters wedding in Asbury Park 

I will have 20 copies in my hand on the 26th 

10 are already pre sold

----------


## JEK

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  Can we friends again?

----------


## JEK

Mazel tov on your daughters wedding!

----------


## MIke R

> Can we friends again?



as long as you understand and respect ones boundaries ...sure

----------


## JEK

> as long as you understand and respect ones boundaries ...sure



Agreed.

----------


## amyb

Congrats to all on the upcoming wedding.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> *Ironically* I will  be in Asbury Park the day the book is released - for my daughters wedding in Asbury Park



"Coincidentally"  - - Sorry, I'm a jerk.


Congrats though!


And what happened between you and JEK?!?!??!  Can someone point me to that thread?!?!   :Devilish:

----------


## MIke R

Its my post and I want ironically .....sorry..I'm stubborn

----------


## andynap

The Boss was here last week and did the longest show he ever did. Yawn.

----------


## MIke R

I had  a ticket for tonight's show at Gillette but for one I have a fishing trip this afternoon which would make me late,  and for two  I hate stadium concerts ....so I passed

----------


## MIke R

But at the Philly show a fan held up a sign saying that he wanted to play No Surrender ( one of my all time favorite Bruce songs )  wth Bruce .....so Bruce invited him up to play and they crushed it....the video has gone viral

----------


## andynap

> But at the Philly show a fan held up a sign saying that he wanted to play No Surrender ( one of my all time favorite Bruce songs )  wth Bruce .....so Bruce invited him up to play and they crushed it....the video has gone viral



The kid came all the way up from Texas.

----------


## MIke R

Yeah I saw that

----------


## andynap

I would need a diaper if I sat for 4 + hours

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> The Boss was here last week and did the longest show he ever did. Yawn.



Longest in the US, not Europe.   Opposite of yawn.

----------


## MIke R

> I would need a diaper if I sat for 4 + hours




You don't sit much at a Bruce show

----------


## andynap

> Longest in the US, not Europe.   Opposite of yawn.



Excuse me but it's my yawn. Double yawn.  :evil:

----------


## andynap

Nice little tribute

*Connected to Bruce, from the very start*By Ilene Raymond Rush
Bruce Springsteen last week at Citizens Bank Park. ELIZABETH ROBERTSON / Staff


When I think back on my Springsteen years, which have now encompassed most of my life, I think a lot about yearning.
I think about how, as a teenager in 1973 at the famous Main Point coffeehouse in Bryn Mawr, Irecognized not the future of rock and roll, but a deep note of neediness and pain in Bruce’s voice, restlessness and a desire to get out and make good.
I had never heard my internal emotional soundtrack put into words. As a teenager prone to depression who would receive a future diagnosis of bipolar 2, he hooked me cold.
At 17, I could not have put any of that into words, but I know that I left profoundly changed by this scrawny hairy kid, a cross between Dylan and Van Morrison and something his alone.
So when news of his longtime clinical depression emerged this fall with his biography, I wasn’t entirely surprised. There had been something there that I had connected with since the beginning.
Did I see that when I saw him all that time ago? Or on any of other other nights when, with my first husband and later with my second, I pumped my fist to “Badlands” or “Thunder Road”?
We couldn’t, on the surface, be more different. Even as a teenager, Ihad cultivated a sort of intellectual snobbishness about what books were right to read (Dostoyevsky over Tolstoy; Austen over Bronte) and what music might be good to listen to. I was terrifically self-conscious, hyperaware of high school hierarchies and what people might — or might not — think of me. My depression made me hard to hang out with; I berated myself for not being freer.
And Bruce, well Bruce was Bruce. On stage, surrounded by his loyal band mates, he had achieved a camaraderie of like minds that I could only dream of. But he also had a deep generosity. Long before Facebook or Instagram, Bruce’s music built a community. Onstage, he had the fire of a Baptist preacher or an Old Time medicine man, offering long soliloquies about how he met his foil Clarence Clemons or prefacing “Growing Up” with stories of his guitar history: invitations to understand what was important to him and what gave his life meaning. He built a careful mythology on how and when the Big Man joined the band, and how he took months-long journeys to the stratosphere to escape authority. He was a little bit cowboy, alittle bit astronaut, a little bit truth-teller, a little bit fraud.
Working at a mediocre job, unhappily married, Bruce was my escape. For the three-plus hours of his concerts, I was transported back to the first time I saw him, when that yearning was all that I desired. I was beginning to see that you had to take action to put your dreams in play, and gradually, pushed by his music, I did just that. So off I drove with my first husband to start work on a graduate degree. Driving across country, Bruce serenaded our way. When we landed in Iowa City, I kissed my husband goodbye and sent him back to Washington, D.C. But I kept Bruce’s albums with me, even though I didn’t have a record player.
All of this rolled through my head last week as I sat listening to Bruce on a perfect night at Citizens Bank Park. Unlike other concerts, where I’ve scored front-row seats, I was up in the stratosphere, dependent on the wide screens to watch his face.
It turned out to be a good exercise. Surrounded by fans old and new, I watched Bruce take the stage with a new gravity. From the start, he was on a mission: to give the audience his glorious early songs. But he did it with the understanding that these were the anthems of a once younger man who was revisiting his past. The joy remained, but it was informed by the wrinkles on his face, and a slightly less built-up physique from the “Born in the U.S.A.” days. It struck me that he was telling a slightly different story — of time passing, his voice drifting out over the audience, holding notes slightly longer, playing guitar riffs with slightly more intentional bravado. It was though he were telling himself, and us, that this night might not go on forever, so pay attention while it lasted.
Bruce is now 66 and I’m 61, which means I’ve been a fan for more than 40 years. Forty years of wearing the grooves off records and playing — and replaying — his CDs. Of standing in line with and without kids and husbands and friends — of hearing him in acoustic and electric concerts. At 17, I had no idea I’d still be along for the ride. But one thing I’ve learned from Bruce is that yearning doesn’t stop. So I have a feeling that, as long as Bruce keeps going to the well to create, I’ll be here to drink.
Ilene Raymond Rush is a writer in Elkins Park.
*Ileneraymondrush@gmail.com*

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Yawn

----------


## MIke R

> Nice little tribute
> 
> *Connected to Bruce, from the very start*
> 
> 
> By Ilene Raymond Rush
> Bruce Springsteen last week at Citizens Bank Park. ELIZABETH ROBERTSON / Staff
> 
> 
> ...




one of the fun things about the wedding next week being in Asbury  Park  is one of my closest friends is a fanatic Bruce fan and I'm going to give him a tour of "the  circuit" where the whole Jersey Shore  rock scene, which Bruce was a big part of, began and took place """when you hear Bruce refer to the circuit in his songs it's a circular configuration of roads along the boardwalk  where all the cool bars with cool music were located ....we will end our tour with a stop into the Stone Pony, which of course is Mecca for Bruce fans ....I think he is looking forward to that more than the wedding...Lol....the sad part of the tour is Lena and a few others would like me to take them to the spot in AP where my Michael had his fatal waterslide accident, if I am up for it,  which I will also do......

----------


## amyb

A lot of powerful emotions for that wedding and visit, Mike. Take care.

----------


## MIke R



----------


## andynap

> You don't sit much at a Bruce show



Worse yet. Can't hold it in.

----------


## andynap

> Yawn



Haha.

----------


## MIke R

I'm getting  blow by blow text reports of the concert tonight...

he opened with NYC Seranade .....nice....very unusual

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike he opens every show with NY Serenade with strings...U been in P Town too long..LOL

----------


## MIke R

I was at his show at Gillette two years ago  and he didn't......and TD Garden show before that and  he also didn't

----------


## Peter NJ

Thats 2 years ago....I´m talking this tour...Especially lately

----------


## MIke R

Ah.....

he did Lost in the Flood tonight as well....that's not usually in the rotation

----------


## Dennis

New York City SerenadePlay Video stats
10


Gillette Stadium, Foxborough, MASeptember 14, 2016SEP142016Consol Energy Center, Pittsburgh, PASeptember 11, 2016SEP112016Citizens Bank Park, Philadelphia, PASeptember 9, 2016SEP092016Citizens Bank Park, Philadelphia, PASeptember 7, 2016SEP072016Nationals Park, Washington, DCSeptember 1, 2016SEP012016MetLife Stadium, East Rutherford, NJAugust 30, 2016AUG302016United Center, Chicago, ILAugust 28, 2016AUG282016MetLife Stadium, East Rutherford, NJAugust 25, 2016AUG252016MetLife Stadium, East Rutherford, NJAugust 23, 2016AUG232016Rock in Roma 2016July 16, 2016


10 times this tour per setlist.fm

----------


## Dennis

tonight's setlist so far:

*Setlist*SHARE SETLIST 


New York City Serenade
(with string section)
Play VideoProve It All Night
('78 intro)
Play VideoDoes This Bus Stop at 82nd Street?

Play VideoBlinded by the Light

Play VideoIt's Hard to Be a Saint in the City

Play VideoGrowin' Up

Play VideoSpirit in the Night

Play VideoLost in the Flood

Play VideoKitty's Back

Play VideoIncident on 57th Street

Play VideoRosalita (Come Out Tonight)

Play VideoNo Surrender

Play VideoBoom Boom
(John Lee Hooker cover) (sign request)
Play VideoDarkness on the Edge of Town
(sign request)

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> I was at his show at Gillette two years ago  and he didn't......and TD Garden show before that and  he also didn't



This tour has been nuts.  For most shows, the first 2 hours are all songs from 75 and earlier.

----------


## MIke R

> This tour has been nuts.  For most shows, the first 2 hours are all songs from 75 and earlier.



yeah I heard  that .....my buddy who was at the show last night was blown away.......no song takes me back to my youth in AP  more than 4th of July Asbury Park.....it still gives me goosebumps ......I'm looking forward to taking my daughter to Madam Maries next week....ever since I explained that line in the song to her she has wanted to see it....

----------


## Bart -my real name-

You need to find this version (from last night).

He did it solo for 99% of the song.  The band came in right at the very end for the last few seconds, but the rest of it was just Bruce.  It was very moving.  

Hopefully it will make it to youtube.  I barely know anything about Periscope (the app) but I watched it live on that last night.  I don't know if you watch them after the fact, but it'd be worth tracking down to see this version.

----------


## MIke R

Cool...I ll check it out..it will eventually find its way to all the usual sites I'm sure

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Try this   https://www.periscope.tv/w/1mrGmWZBYYzxy

Go to about the 28 minute mark.  You shouldn't need the periscope app to view it.

----------


## MIke R

Very nice version Bart thanks for that

funny how lately he has changed the lyric  "Chasing all those silly  NY virgins by the score" to just "chasing those NY girls"

----------


## Bart -my real name-

For Mike or anyone else, here's a better version of the solo version of Sandy.  Pay attention to about 6:15 when he sings "love me tonight, and I promise I'll love you forever" and he opens his eyes, looks at the crowd and points at them"

----------


## MIke R

I suspect next weekend I will take my iPod and ear buds.....and have a quiet moment alone on the  boardwalk probably very late at night or very early in the morning  .....take a seat somewhere on the boardwalk  ...play that song and just reminisce about  a wonderful time  a very long time ago......and reflect on what an incredible impact, both good and bad, this town has had on my life 

thats the power of music.....

----------


## amyb

Incredible how important music can be in your life. And the moods and the emotions can all come flooding back. Remember the good things. Hugs.

----------


## Karen

> 



That is awesome!

----------


## andynap

Y'all missed his interview this morning on Sunday Morning.

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> Y'all missed his interview this morning on Sunday Morning.



I saw it, it was actually pretty good.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/21/bo...=top-news&_r=0


*Bruce Springsteen’s Memoir: Riding Shotgun With the Boss*Books of The Times
By DWIGHT GARNER SEPT. 20, 2016

Continue reading the main storyShare This Page
ShareTweetPinEmailMoreSave




Photo

Bruce Springsteen in Asbury Park, N.J., in 2007.CreditTodd Heisler/The New York TimesLong dark highways and thin white lines; fire roads and Interstates; the skeleton frames of burned-out Chevrolets; barefoot girls sitting on the hoods of Dodges; pink Cadillacs; last-chance power drives; men who go out for a ride and never come back.
Bruce Springsteen’s song lyrics have injected more drama and mystery into the myths of the American road than any figure since Jack Kerouac. He knows this, of course. So it’s one of the running jokes in his big, loose, rangy and intensely satisfying new memoir, “Born to Run” (what else was he going to call it?), that he didn’t begin to drive until he was well into his 20s — around the time he landed simultaneously on the covers of Time and Newsweek.
His brooding and violent father had been too impatient to teach him and, anyway, he couldn’t afford a car. When Mr. Springsteen was forced to sneak behind the wheel, licenseless, to handle some of the driving on his earliest tours, his ineptitude terrified his band members. He did not exactly, when young and virile, ride through mansions of glory on suicide machines. He mostly stuck out his thumb. He’d been born to hitch.
“Every sort of rube, redneck, responsible citizen and hell-raiser the Jersey Shore had to offer, I rode with ’em,” he writes in “Born to Run.” These rides matter because Mr. Springsteen’s songs, like the blue-collar poetry of Philip Levine, are intensely peopled. Wild Billy and Crazy Janey, Johnny 99, Mary from “Thunder Road,” Wayne from “Darlington County,” Jimmy the Saint and Bobby Jean had to come from somewhere. This memoir suggests Mr. Springsteen met many of them while cackling over there in the shotgun seat.
The headline news in “Born to Run,” to judge by the early news media tweets, is that Mr. Springsteen, who turns 67 on Friday, has suffered periodically from serious depression. I will admit that this information shook me. If Bruce Springsteen has to resort to Klonopin, what hope is there for anyone? But these sections are not the reason to come to “Born to Run.”
Photo

CreditSonny Figueroa/The New York TimesThe book is like one of Mr. Springsteen’s shows — long, ecstatic, exhausting, filled with peaks and valleys. It’s part séance and part keg party, and then the house lights come up and you realize that, A) you look ridiculous dancing to “Twist and Shout” and, B) you will be driving home in a minivan and not a Camaro.
His writing voice is much like his speaking voice; there’s a big, raspy laugh on at least every other page. There’s some raunch here. This book has not been utterly sanitized for anyone’s protection, and many of the best lines won’t be printed in this newspaper. Most important, “Born to Run” is, like his finest songs, closely observed from end to end. His story is intimate and personal, but he has an interest in other people and a gift for sizing them up.
Here’s just one example, chosen nearly at random. When Mr. Springsteen meets a future girlfriend on the boardwalk in Asbury Park, N.J. (one of innumerable girlfriends on display here), he delivers this electric introduction: “She was Italian, funny, a beatific tomboy, with just the hint of a lazy eye, and wore a pair of glasses that made me think of the wonders of the library.” Well, hello, you think.
Continue reading the main story


Much of the writing in “Born to Run” is this fresh — the sound of a writer who could have phoned his book in but did not. There are dollops of pretension and word-goo in “Born to Run.” Springsteen wouldn’t be Springsteen without homilies, a few of them leaden, about fathers and sons and love and work and community. But this book mostly gets away clean, leaving behind the scent of lightly scorched rubber.
Mr. Springsteen’s father was a frequently unemployed bus driver, among other blue-collar jobs; his mother a legal secretary. They were fairly poor. In their houses — half-houses, more often — there was generally no telephone and little heat. Meals were cooked on a coal stove. “Born to Run” is potent on the subject of social class.
Photo

Mr. Springsteen, holding his 1973 debut album for the first time. CreditArt MailletIn Mr. Springsteen’s part of New Jersey it was the “rah-rahs” (preppies) versus the greasers, and there was no doubt which side of that line he was on. At some of his early shows, guys in chinos spat on him.
“I could still feel the shadow of that spit that hit me long ago when I moved to Rumson in 1983, 16 years later,” he writes. He’d found fame and bought a decent place. Yet: “At 33 years old, I still had to take a big gulp of air before walking through the door of my new home.”
He suggests there’s a freight of psychic payback in “Darkness on the Edge of Town,” his most fully realized album. “For my parents’ troubled lives I was determined to be the enlightened, compassionate voice of reason and revenge.”
Mr. Springsteen got his first guitar, a rental, after seeing Elvis on “The Ed Sullivan Show.” He had a serious work ethic, and went on to play in a string of well-regarded bands with names like Child and Earth and Steel Mill.
When his word-drunk first record, “Greetings From Asbury Park, N.J.,” appeared in 1973, he was lumped with the so-called New Dylans, folk singers like Loudon Wainwright III and John Prine. But there was a crucial difference. Unlike those performers, Mr. Springsteen onstage, thanks to his long bar-band apprenticeship, could blow audiences backward.
Photo

The “Born in the U.S.A.”-era rock star. His bar-band roots have served him well.CreditSGranitz/WireImage, via Getty ImagesMr. Springsteen writes that he’s never thought much of his singing voice. As good a guitar player as he is, others were better. It was his songs, he realized early, that would have to put him over the top. If this book has one curious blind spot, it’s that we never quite understand how those words came into being.
He studied the songwriting of people like Mr. Dylan, Donovan and Tim Buckley, he writes. But so did many others. If his early reading was an influence, he doesn’t say. The words were apparently just there, available, on tap. And they stayed there, even when his lyrics became pared down. Songs like “The River” and “Stolen Car” are as evocative in their details as are Raymond Carver’s best short stories.
“Born to Run” takes us, album by album, through his career. These chapters sometimes feel clipped and compressed, as if he’s wedged the data in his heart onto a thumb drive.
The book takes us through his many stabs at romance, which tended to end badly. (He once gave his father the crabs after they’d shared a toilet seat.) He details the failure of his first marriage, to the actress Julianne Phillips, and the success of his second, to Patti Scialfa, whom he describes, in a childhood photo, as “a freckle-faced Raggedy Ann of a little girl.”
He raised his three children without rock-star mementos in the house. “My kids didn’t know ‘Badlands’ from matzo ball soup,” he writes. “When I was approached on the street for autographs, I’d explain to them that in my job I was Barney (the then-famous purple dinosaur) for adults.” His eldest son says, in shock, “Dad, that guy has you tattooed on his arm.”
Mr. Springsteen’s work ethic has never abandoned him, or he it. “I’m glad I’ve been handsomely paid for my efforts,” he writes, “but I truly would have done it for free.”
Follow Dwight Garner on Twitter: @DwightGarner

Born to Run
Bruce Springsteen
Illustrated. 510 pages. Simon & Schuster. $32.50.

A version of this review appears in print on September 21, 2016, on page C1 of the New York edition with the headline: A Guitar That Talks, a Pen That Sings. Today's Paper|Subscribe

Continue reading the main story








*TRENDING*
*Angelina Jolie to Divorce Brad Pitt, Ending ‘Brangelina’*
*Samantha Bee Condemns NBC and Jimmy Fallon’s Trump Interview*
*Ahmad Khan Rahami Charged in New York and New Jersey Bombings*
*Books of The Times: Bruce Springsteen’s Memoir: Riding Shotgun With the Boss*
*U.S. Officials Say Russia Probably Attacked U.N. Humanitarian Convoy*
*We Gave Four Good Pollsters the Same Raw Data. They Had Four Different Results.**Video Released in Terence Crutcher’s Killing by Tulsa Police**Op-Docs: The Many Sad Fates of Mr. Toledano*
*Wells Fargo Chief Accused of ‘Gutless Leadership’*
*Phys Ed: Activity Trackers May Undermine Weight Loss Efforts*
View More Trending Stories »

*Books of The Times*

----------


## MIke R

THe books arrived yesterday...looking forward to see it....

In the spirit of the books release I will post pics later today from AP

----------


## JEK

Mine is in the queue

Screen Shot 2016-09-24 at 9.00.32 AM.jpg

----------


## MIke R

Great day and evening in Asbury Park....spent happy hour on a roof top bar in the Biergarten....then dinner in a bar that was featured on Guy Fieri s Diners a Drive Ins  and Dives ...and then an  evening walking the boardwalk 


The Mecca for Jersey Shore Rock .....this is the epicenter ...Bruce's proving grounds 


IMG_0104.jpg


Made famous by Bruce ....Not the   original ..that was destroyed in Hurricane Sandy....and Marie died  a few years ago...but her daughters carry on the tradition in their new buildings 


IMG_0108.jpg


A terrific bar with great music...doesn't get the press the Stone Pony gets but bangs out great music 

IMG_0109.jpg

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Those are great, thanks!

Is the Pallace still there?

----------


## MIke R

Sadly the Palapce was condemned and semi taken apart .....it was built in the 1880 s so it was time

beautiful morning on the boardwalk 

IMG_0110.jpg


A tribute to the lives  saved when the Morro  Castle sank...my fishing mentors father saved the vast majority of these people as he  was  out fishing that day 

IMG_0111.jpg[


Look at this little gem I found....very cool


IMG_0112.jpg

Convention Hall where good music is still playing.....little known fact  about Convention Hall, Led Zeppelin played to a barely  sold out show there one weekend because they were booked the same weekend as Woodstock, which is where everyone in this area was at  due to its close proximity 

IMG_0115.jpg

----------


## stbartshopper

Congratulations on the wedding!

----------

